# Suggestion need for a printer for home purpose.Max 3k



## rajesh00 (Sep 1, 2015)

Need a portable printer for occasional print outs. 50-100 pages is more than enough.It should have good quality font for reading.I have no idea about printers.Please also give some advice on maintaining and all those stuff.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 1, 2015)

Ricoh Aficio SP 100 Monochrome Laser Printer -2750.

Link:Amazon.in: Buy Ricoh Aficio SP 100 Monochrome Laser Printer Online at Low Prices in India | Ricoh Reviews & Ratings


----------



## rajesh00 (Sep 1, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Ricoh Aficio SP 100 Monochrome Laser Printer -2750.
> 
> Link:Amazon.in: Buy Ricoh Aficio SP 100 Monochrome Laser Printer Online at Low Prices in India | Ricoh Reviews & Ratings



Is that a well known brand ? service centers availability ?


----------

